# Hello New Here



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello Everybody,

I'm Marcus, I'm New to this Forum. I've read so many good posts & learned many good things about IBS-C. I have had IBS-C & Chronic Chronic Constipation my entire life since I was a little boy. I remember my Mom giving me an Enemas when I was like 5 or 6 years old. I know what you all are going through with the daily struggle to just have your bowels work terribly & incomplete every single day. I mostly have incomplete bowel movements & have pebbles when it comes out. I take Mira-Lax, Benefiber, Magnesium & many other Vitamins everyday. When I get really stopped up I usually take Milk Of Magnesia. Senna, Bisocadyl & Cascara Sagrada don't do anything for me. The only things that works are Water Enemas & Magnesium. I had used Stimulant Laxatives for about 5 years straight & they just stopped working & never worked again. I always have to take the Maximum Dosage of any Medicine that I take because My Body Doesn't Fully Digest it or Break it down Properly like it should.

I know what it's like to have horrible Stomach Cramps, Bloating & Feeling Full Only After A Few Bites Of Food Every Single Day. My GP told me that I should try the Strongest Probiotic. I did & it didn't do much for me. I got the one with 100 Billion Microbes. I do have one Question. I sometimes use a Water Enema. After I go to the bathroom all of it don't come out. It's like it's stuck up in there with some of the Water & it's holding it up there. Then about a few hours later it finally comes out whenever I go. What could be causing this problem. Every single time I go to the Bathroom I have an Incomplete Bowel Movement & I have to push it out. It never just comes out on it's own & my Bowels never fully empty. It's just a Horrible Feeling. The Mira-Lax & Benefiber do their Job in Terms of Softening & bringing water into the Bowels but I usually have to take Magnesium Hydroxide to Completely Empty my Bowels or use a Water Enema with Baking Soda. Is there anything new that I don't know about that is OTC for Constipation? Is there anything that is all natural? Thanks for Reading & Understanding my Pain. Our Lives Revolves Around Our Bowels. Were in the Bowels Of Despair with our Conditions!

Just wanted to introduce myself to you all. Happy to be here among fellow IBS Sufferers.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi so sorry for all your problems. living with chronic constipation is difficult.

i was dx'd with colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction and some other problems. i had the same problem that you are having with enemas--not all the water would come out and it would just slosh around inside me all day and yes, that's a horrible feeling. . the only thing that would make the enema water come out was taking a stiminulant laxative. i finally stopped doing enemas.

since none of the constipation meds available worked for me, my gastro docs told me to take laxatvies. i took a combination of both stimulant and osmotic laxatives. i found that taking stimulants and osmotics together worked better than taking either one alone.

if you are having trouble with incomplete bowel movements and keep feeling like you need to go all day, you could have pelvic floor dysfunction. pelvic floor dysfunction is not just a women's problem. men can develop it too. with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles do not coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool. so you can't get it all out (incomplete) and keep having that "have to go " feeling all day.

a defecatory proctogram test will show if you have pfd as well as reveal if you have any other outlet problems like a rectal prolapse, etc. an anal manometry also helps diagnose pelvic floor problems.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be effective in correcting pfd.

as far as an all natural laxative is concerned, have you tried Dr Schultz Intestinal Formula #1. a lot of people here have had success with this laxative. you can buy at amazon or on their website. interstinal formula #2 is also available on this site.

https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1

i hope you have a good gastro doc helping you out with your C problems. there are some medications available for constipation that you might want to try--amitiza, linzess, trulance and early next year prucalopride should be available.

good luck. hope you can find some relief. take care.


----------



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice to meet you annie7. I do probably have PFD. I have never been to a Gastric Doctor but I know I need to go. I always have just been to my GP. He is a Genius Type of Doctor that knows a lot about everything. Scored Perfect on all his College Medical Tests. I really need to go to a Gastric Doc & have a Colonoscopy & all those other tests you said I should have even though I'm only 33 yr. That Dr. Schultz Med sounds good. I'm taking 3 of those Ingredients already. I take Benefiber, Mira-Lax, Cascara Sagrada, Ginger Root & many other Vitamins. Thanks annie7.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, thanks, it's nice to meet you,too, Marcus.

that's great that you have such a good GP. and hopefully he will refer you to a good gastroenterologist.

and yes--do try the dr schultz intestinal formula #1. a lot of people here have had good success with it. there's also a intestinal formula #2 available.

good luck!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

madmaxnightrider said:


> Nice to meet you annie7. I do probably have PFD. I have never been to a Gastric Doctor but I know I need to go. I always have just been to my GP. He is a Genius Type of Doctor that knows a lot about everything. Scored Perfect on all his College Medical Tests. I really need to go to a Gastric Doc & have a Colonoscopy & all those other tests you said I should have even though I'm only 33 yr. That Dr. Schultz Med sounds good. I'm taking 3 of those Ingredients already. I take Benefiber, Mira-Lax, Cascara Sagrada, Ginger Root & many other Vitamins. Thanks annie7.


Hi madmaxnightrider -

Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 should do the trick. I recommend you get both the I.F. # 1 formula and the I.F. # 1 maximum strength. If you don't want to buy both? Just get the maximum strength, as your constipation sounds really bad.

I.F. # 1 is meant to be taken every day, during your main meal of the day. You should also have a BM every day. This should help keep you regular.

I would also say screw the probiotics and Benefiber, but that's your call.

I.F. # 1 links:

https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1

https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1-max

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## MrPoopyButthole (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi everyone, I have similar problems too as Marcus with the pelvic floor, I have incomplete evacuation and can not get the stool out. Does the biofeedback therapy hurt? The anal manometry was incredibly painful for me with those catheters coming in and out. Does the defecating proctogram hurt too? Mayo clinic wants me to get one but I fear for the pain. Thanks.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

MrPoopyButthole said:


> Hi everyone, I have similar problems too as Marcus with the pelvic floor, I have incomplete evacuation and can not get the stool out. Does the biofeedback therapy hurt? The anal manometry was incredibly painful for me with those catheters coming in and out. Does the defecating proctogram hurt too? Mayo clinic wants me to get one but I fear for the pain. Thanks.


i answered your questions over on your other post.


----------



## macystu (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi,

I am new here my son has diarrhea and have looking for help hence signed up...


----------

